# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity Platform Detector Tool (PDT) v1.00 FREE for ALL forum users

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Infinity Platform Detector Tool (PDT) v1.00 FREE for ALL forum users 
Here is tool that shold helps you little bit.
You do not need any Box/Dongle to use this tool, it's absolutely FREE for everybody.
Your comments are welcome    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

